# Lady-Gold. Ret. in Anniston, AL , Shelter!!!



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Contact J & L. They must be busting at the seems by now though.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

She is beautiful. I wonder if someone was going to use them as a breeding pair and changed their minds. Someone on Craigslist did that recently.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is beautiful. I pray she gets rescued.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Sounds like the situation at this shelter isn't so bad. Doesn't sound like either of these GR's is any danger of being euthanized. Martha fwd'ed me the email from Tonya @ the shelter and it said Buddy had a pending application and they wanted to "hold on" to Lady a little while longer to see if they could place her. It's nice to not be so needed!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sunshine*

Sunshine!

Thanks for checking on them!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> Sounds like the situation at this shelter isn't so bad. Doesn't sound like either of these GR's is any danger of being euthanized. Martha fwd'ed me the email from Tonya @ the shelter and it said Buddy had a pending application and they wanted to "hold on" to Lady a little while longer to see if they could place her. It's nice to not be so needed!!


Thank you Lisa!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Glad to hear*

Glad to hear about Lady, Sunshine.


----------

